# Box Store Tractors



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

How To Buy One: 
Buy the cheapest one that has a cast iron front axle 8" front wheels and 12'' rear wheels.
Or buy the cheapest one without a cast iron front axle and smaller wheels.


----------

